# Rosewill RC-216 Sata/IDE card



## aaronm (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, I was curious if this card is known or would work in FreeBSD 7.1-Release+

http://www.rosewill.com/products/s_1029/productDetail.htm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132014

Thanks a ton!

-Aaron


----------



## dehrmann (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems to be.  According to this, the chipset is a jmb363.

This says it's supported: http://www.fluffles.net/forum/software/41

But be slightly warned: there might be issues with it.  http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2007-11/msg00007.html


----------

